# Stressed out Newbie



## LJC26 x (Apr 24, 2017)

hello everyone,my name is Laura and I'm from Scotland.

I was diagnosed type 1 diabetic in July 1999 when I was 10 years old. The last few years I have struggled in controlling my diabetes, I hate injecting, I hate testing my blood sugar, I hate carb counting...the list goes on. I was recently admitted to hospital with DKA in March 2017, I have been admitted twice previously, in 2009 and 2011. This time I really got the kick I needed to try and get my diabetes under some sort of control. My HB1C is currently sitting at 114 which I know is far to high. Before being admitted I had not been testing my blood sugar, couldn't tell you the last time I even thought about doing it, must be over a year, maybe longer. I didn't inject after meals when I should of done and I didn't take my lantus (long acting insulin) at night time. I drink far to much alcohol, I smoke 20 a day and basically do everything and anything that a type 1 diabetic should definitely not do. 

Since being discharged from hospital, about a month ago, I have been and done the DAFNE course at my local hospital and feel that I had been doing slightly better and accepting the fact I was a type1 diabetic and this is what I had to do every day. However I feel the last couple of weeks I slipped back in to my old ways, not testing, not injecting, drinking to excess again to cope with life stresses such as work etc. 

Basically what I am looking for is any help, advice or support to help me accept that I need to take better care of myself and stop the self destruct mode that I seem to be going through. I do not want to end up in the back on an ambulance blue lighter to my closest hospital which is 75 miles away to the HDU ward with DKA ever again. I worry and stress the life out my parents, boyfriend and friends and don't want to put them through alol the stresses again like I have in the past few months. 

Any words or wisdom, help guidance or support would be much appreciated.
Laura xx


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi Laura, welcome to the group..... I think you have already made the first step in joining this forum, we offer a lot of help support & accountability.


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 24, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Hi Laura, welcome to the group..... I think you have already made the first step in joining this forum, we offer a lot of help support & accountability.[/QUOTE
> Thanks Martin I was at my doctor today who recommended I join a forum to get the help and support from other diabetics


----------



## grovesy (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Laura, welcome to the gang. As Martin says, you've made the first step of joining this forum. We're a friendly bunch, so whether you want a rant, or have questions, one or more of us will be along to try and help wherever we can.
I'm sure Northie or someone will be along soon, and give you some links to info you can read which hopefully will help.
Just keep thinking of your family, boyfriend and friends whenever you don't feel like testing or injecting. Although it can be a pain in the a***, in the scheme of things, it takes a short time to do these things and it does become second nature. It will put your and their minds at rest and hopefully ease some of the stress you are feeling.


----------



## Flower (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello and welcome Laura  

It is a tough call trying to get back on track but it very doable and worth every bit of effort. I lived through a period of really unstable control and lost the plot in knowing where or how to help myself.

Start today. Make sure you have got all the necessary equipment in date, test strips, insulin, meter etc and start with small steps setting yourself a goal to test when you wake up, before you eat and before bed.The numbers might not be pretty but write them down as a starting point. Having done DAFNE you should know how to carb count/insulin doses and corrections. Start a food diary write down what you eat, carb content, blood glucose, insulin taken and start to build up a database of what happens to you when you eat. It may sound tedious but it is worth every bit of time investing in getting yourself organised so you have a healthy, happy future. Talk to your DSN and ask for help. Diabetes is largely self managed but we all need a helping hand and if your team know what problems you're having and know you are  trying to sort yourself out they will do everything they can to help you. Did you meet any people on your course you could meet with to get some face to face help?

A good bit of advice I got was to sort out my levels before bed and through the night. I know that's easier said than done but even a small improvement in those levels accounts for approx 8 hours of control which all helps to improve your HbA1c and gives you a good starting point for the day.

Decide to take care of yourself and things will improve. Diabetes doesn't forget us however much we would like it to. Invest some time doing the things that you know already, make time for them because they are vitally important. I care about my control more than I ever thought possible and once you get into an organised system it doesn't take much time out of the day to start seeing better results. 

This forum is a great place for help and advice by lovely people who 'get' diabetes and all the challenges it throws at us. Good luck with it , let us know how things are going


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello and welcome Laura 

It is a tough call trying to get back on track but it very doable and worth every bit of effort. I lived through a period of really unstable control and lost the plot in knowing where or how to help myself.

Start today. Make sure you have got all the necessary equipment in date, test strips, insulin, meter etc and start with small steps setting yourself a goal to test when you wake up, before you eat and before bed.The numbers might not be pretty but write them down as a starting point. Having done DAFNE you should know how to carb count/insulin doses and corrections. Start a food diary write down what you eat, carb content, blood glucose, insulin taken and start to build up a database of what happens to you when you eat. It may sound tedious but it is worth every bit of time investing in getting yourself organised so you have a healthy, happy future. Talk to your DSN and ask for help. Diabetes is largely self managed but we all need a helping hand and if your team know what problems you're having and know you are  trying to sort yourself out they will do everything they can to help you. Did you meet any people on your course you could meet with to get some face to face help?

A good bit of advice I got was to sort out my levels before bed and through the night. I know that's easier said than done but even a small improvement in those levels accounts for approx 8 hours of control which all helps to improve your HbA1c and gives you a good starting point for the day.

Decide to take care of yourself and things will improve. Diabetes doesn't forget us however much we would like it to. Invest some time doing the things that you know already, make time for them because they are vitally important. I care about my control more than I ever thought possible and once you get into an organised system it doesn't take much time out of the day to start seeing better results.

This forum is a great place for help and advice by lovely people who 'get' diabetes and all the challenges it throws at us. Good luck with it , let us know how things are going [/QUOTE]

Hello

It definitely is a tough call trying to get back on track, however, I know it has to be done. I thought I would of had the sense to do it last year after I was admitted to hospital with Septicaemia, it was a very close call, with doctors telling me I only had about 12 hours to live, however I pulled through, was signed off work for 9 weeks for rest after being discharged. The 9 weeks while off work I had fantastic control but I let it all slip away again after going back to work.

I decided yesterday after speaking to my doctor that if I look after my diabetes, then my diabetes will look after me. I woke up, tested my blood sugar this morning which was 13.4, not the best but had breakfast (something else I didn't do) carb counted and took 2 extra units for correction. Food diary seems a very good idea, think I shall keep it in my phone (easier than carrying a notepad.)

I met a few people on the course who I could meet up with, we have the 6 week meet up in a few weeks so will hopefully help me, I also have an appointment with my DSN at the start of May so I will maybe tell her how much it brings me down and see if there is anything she could suggest to help me. One of the things I struggle with the most is alcohol. I drink far to much for being a type 1, when I drink I don't eat and I don't inject my insulin so that will all need to change too.

More time definitely has to be made for it, thank you  xx


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 25, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Hi Laura, welcome to the gang. As Martin says, you've made the first step of joining this forum. We're a friendly bunch, so whether you want a rant, or have questions, one or more of us will be along to try and help wherever we can.
> I'm sure Northie or someone will be along soon, and give you some links to info you can read which hopefully will help.
> Just keep thinking of your family, boyfriend and friends whenever you don't feel like testing or injecting. Although it can be a pain in the a***, in the scheme of things, it takes a short time to do these things and it does become second nature. It will put your and their minds at rest and hopefully ease some of the stress you are feeling.



Thanks for the welcome. Feel a bit more at ease from joining the forum last night. Read quite a lot of useful and helpful information. I was at a diabetic specialist appointment yesterday and they suggested I join the forum as would get loads of support and useful information to help me along the way. Blood sugar was 13.4 this morning but took a correction dose after my breakfast so will test shortly to see how I am doing. Just feel a bit embarrassed at how much I have been struggling with it over the past few years, I was diagnosed 18 years ago this year, should be second nature to me now  xx


----------



## Ingressus (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Laura welcome to the forum you did the right thing i have had some issues Alcohol and bad lifestyle just like you i was helped greatly by this bunch good luck you can do it


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 25, 2017)

Ingressus said:


> Hi Laura welcome to the forum you did the right thing i have had some issues Alcohol and bad lifestyle just like you i was helped greatly by this bunch good luck you can do it



Thank you  x


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Laura a warm welcome to the forum I just read through your post and it reminded me of a guy who joined recently i wanted to paste the thread to you as he came on in a really bad way and since then he has turned things around and is doing all he can to take the bull by the horns here is it https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/hi-all-i-think-its-about-time-i-got-some-help.65852/ I hope it helps

ps i hope you dont mind me posting this @1st Paradox


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 25, 2017)

Steff said:


> Hi Laura a warm welcome to the forum I just read through your post and it reminded me of a guy who joined recently i wanted to paste the thread to you as he came on in a really bad way and since then he has turned things around and is doing all he can to take the bull by the horns here is it https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/hi-all-i-think-its-about-time-i-got-some-help.65852/ I hope it helps
> 
> ps i hope you dont mind me posting this @1st Paradox



Hello Steff

Thanks for sharing the post with me, really did help and feel there is a lot of similarities. I'm a bit the same myself, always make too much time for other things and other people and don't seem to make enough for myself or my health. I got discharged from hospital on 19th March and was off work until 3rd April but feel since coming back to work I have let things slip again. Appointment with the doctor yesterday seemed to help me and decided last night to grab bull by the horns and start looking after myself properly, whether I need to take 10 mins here or there during my working day to test bloods etc. I was 13.4 this morning and took a correction dose of 2 units, plus 4 units for my Weetabix and milk for breakfast. Have just tested again and I was 11.4. Really gets me down when glucose levels are over 10 so think that's why I probably stopped testing and because I wasn't testing I wasn't injecting as didn't know how much insulin to take. I had been offered the DAFNE course several times but I didn't want to take holidays to go and do the weeks course as felt it wasn't important, how wrong was I? Best thing I have ever done for my diabetes and although I had let things slip again a few weeks after doing it, I hope I will be able to get back on track again.

L  xx


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Laura and welcome to the forum.


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 25, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Hi Laura and welcome to the forum.


Thank you  finding it very helpful so far  x


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 25, 2017)

David Garbutt said:


> Hi Laura, I have just read your story of diabetic burn out and denial.
> I hate to give advice so l'll try and keep it simple. Carrot and stick. You have tried DKA as a stick but to help you need a carrot, a reward to work towards,  a reason to keep your glucose levels down. Take up dancing or running or going to the Gym, it is a reason to have better glucose control and also makes it easier to control those levels.
> I don't advise boring everyone you meet or work with, but your friends should know you have diabetes and what it means for you and them.  If they can't deal with it that's their loss.
> If you can afford a freestyle libre you can use it to help get those levels down. They are expensive, £50 for 2 weeks but that should be enough to get your basal under control and show all the spikes after meals.
> ...



Hey 

I always said after the first time I ended up in HDU with DKA in 2009, 76 miles away from home, I would never let it happen again, then again in 2011 and now again 2017. I honestly couldn't tell you how long I have been in denial, probably will never know the answer to that question as I just carried on and put it to the back of my mind.

When I was in my late teens, I was always going the gym, going walks etc and was fit but then I discovered the pub and that was a major downfall for me. Im hoping to pluck up the courage to get back and do the thing I loved, maybe take a few weeks but I know I will get there, just want to get simple things sorted first, like actual testing and injecting after I have eaten.

I don't like talking about my diabetes or broadcasting it, only my nearest and dearest know and even then I feel they don't understand all the complications etc the best. I feel it brings on people asking a whole load of questions, I wouldn't know how to answer so I try and keep it to myself as much as I can. I didn't tell my boyfriend I was type 1 until we had been together for about a year which he found strange.

What is the freestyle libre? Is that the one that tells you how much insulin to inject after your meals etc?

Thanks for your comment 
L x


----------



## goosey (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi L 
Welcome to the forum, i am type 2 newly diagnosed about 6 weeks, ago, i have taken the bull by its horns, but its my hubby that thinks ts a load of rubbish  but like i said to him you wont be saying that if i end up with loads of the associated problems, so i wish you well and hope you get sorted soon x


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 25, 2017)

goosey said:


> Hi L
> Welcome to the forum, i am type 2 newly diagnosed about 6 weeks, ago, i have taken the bull by its horns, but its my hubby that thinks ts a load of rubbish  but like i said to him you wont be saying that if i end up with loads of the associated problems, so i wish you well and hope you get sorted soon x



Hello

Thank you for your message. It's very hard to come to terms with it, feel I coped better when I was 10 than what I do now at 27. Why does your hubby think it's a lot of rubbish. Can cause ally of serious problems if not looked after and treated properly. Wouldn't wish what I have went through on anybody. ☹️ Take care and hope you carry on with your determination to not let being diabetic beat you like it had done with me. 

Wish you well. 
L Xx


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome @LJC26 x from a fellow Scot , no the libre is a sensor you place on your arm which can read your levels with just a swipe of the monitor, I have no experience with it but quite a lot of our members do, one of the glucose monitors that advise you how much to inject is the accu chek Aviva expert that I currently have, its great you've decided to try and kick your habits and good luck  x


----------



## Amigo (Apr 25, 2017)

LJC26 x said:


> Hello
> 
> Thank you for your message. It's very hard to come to terms with it, feel I coped better when I was 10 than what I do now at 27. Why does your hubby think it's a lot of rubbish. Can cause ally of serious problems if not looked after and treated properly. Wouldn't wish what I have went through on anybody. ☹️ Take care and hope you carry on with your determination to not let being diabetic beat you like it had done with me.
> 
> ...





LJC26 x said:


> Hello
> 
> Thank you for your message. It's very hard to come to terms with it, feel I coped better when I was 10 than what I do now at 27. Why does your hubby think it's a lot of rubbish. Can cause ally of serious problems if not looked after and treated properly. Wouldn't wish what I have went through on anybody. ☹️ Take care and hope you carry on with your determination to not let being diabetic beat you like it had done with me.
> 
> ...




I think you're already starting to come to terms with things and doing what you hate but know is necessary to keep you well LJC. You've had a massive and painful wake up call and like you say, you wouldn't want anyone else to have to go through it.
I had septicaemia two years ago following an infection and the useless hospital hadn't picked up I was diabetic at that time. It's scary but it helps us focus on what's important. Wishing you huge best wishes, Amigo x


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 25, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Welcome @LJC26 x from a fellow Scot , no the libre is a sensor you place on your arm which can read your levels with just a swipe of the monitor, I have no experience with it but quite a lot of our members do, one of the glucose monitors that advise you how much to inject is the accu chek Aviva expert that I currently have, its great you've decided to try and kick your habits and good luck  x



Hello, thanks for your message. Oh I got a letter through the last day to try that out for a two weeks trial period but to be honest I don't think I would like it. I had the insulin pump for a trial for a weekend a good few years back and o hated it, as stupid as it sounds things being attached to me makes me feel clostrophobic and I wouldn't want people asking me questiona what it was and what it was for as I don't like people knowing I have diabetes. I have one of those in the cupboard but didn't really like it either, think it's because I didn't know how to work it. Will maybe ask my DSN next month at my next appointment. 

Cheers
L ☺️ x


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 25, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I think you're already starting to come to terms with things and doing what you hate but know is necessary to keep you well LJC. You've had a massive and painful wake up call and like you say, you wouldn't want anyone else to have to go through it.
> I had septicaemia two years ago following an infection and the useless hospital hadn't picked up I was diabetic at that time. It's scary but it helps us focus on what's important. Wishing you huge best wishes, Amigo x



Yeah I feel like I am and starting to feel a bit better about things, still have my moments but who doesn't. Septicaemia was horrible. Luckily my mum came to hospital with me and she could tell doctors and nurses and I got to stay in my home town rather than having to go 76 miles down the road to the royal infirmary. 

Thank you X


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Laura and welcome to the forum.  Despite aiming for my best I've certainly had a few moments in the past and come out the other side.  Don't worry, you'll get there.


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 25, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Hi Laura and welcome to the forum.  Despite aiming for my best I've certainly had a few moments in the past and come out the other side.  Don't worry, you'll get there.


 
Thank you for welcome. ☺️ These things take time to get to grips with but I'm sure I will get there in the end. 

Cheers
L X


----------



## sunny sanghera (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello Laura welcome to the forum it definitely takes time to get use to I don't like people knowing I have diabetes either but it's a hard thing to keep hidden for to long I hope you get back on track real soon


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 25, 2017)

sunny sanghera said:


> Hello Laura welcome to the forum it definitely takes time to get use to I don't like people knowing I have diabetes either but it's a hard thing to keep hidden for to long I hope you get back on track real soon



Thank you. It definitely is a hard thing to keep to yourself. I feel the most important people know, my nearest and dearest and always make sure whatever company I'm in, somebody Im with knows and knows what to do if I ever go into a hypo. 

Cheers
L x


----------



## sunny sanghera (Apr 25, 2017)

LJC26 x said:


> Thank you. It definitely is a hard thing to keep to yourself. I feel the most important people know, my nearest and dearest and always make sure whatever company I'm in, somebody Im with knows and knows what to do if I ever go into a hypo.
> 
> Cheers
> L x


I have hAd 2 severe hypos in last few months and my mum had to call ambulance the second one was partically worse as almost went into a coma ahhhh long as close people know you have it that's okay and I have no hypo awareness so it makes it harder


----------



## goosey (Apr 25, 2017)

LJC26 x said:


> Hello
> 
> Thank you for your message. It's very hard to come to terms with it, feel I coped better when I was 10 than what I do now at 27. Why does your hubby think it's a lot of rubbish. Can cause ally of serious problems if not looked after and treated properly. Wouldn't wish what I have went through on anybody. ☹️ Take care and hope you carry on with your determination to not let being diabetic beat you like it had done with me.
> 
> ...


He just dont get it, think cause i have not been ill, i never went about diabetes i went about the change, as im getting to that age well i am already at the age and it was picked up with very low vit d and folic acid, so i was taking a  blood pressure tablet and stomach tablet a day now i take 7 tablets, my biggest problem is finger pricking, tried 5 times before tea still no blood


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 25, 2017)

sunny sanghera said:


> I have hAd 2 severe hypos in last few months and my mum had to call ambulance the second one was partically worse as almost went into a coma ahhhh long as close people know you have it that's okay and I have no hypo awareness so it makes it harder



Oh dear not so good. Are you keeping better now? I have only had one really severe hypo when an ambulance was required, 90% of the time I deal with them myself, a few times my mum has had to help but I live myself now, have done for the last 4 years so need to be careful but my counts have been running that high for that long there would no fear of a hypo 

L x


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 25, 2017)

goosey said:


> He just dont get it, think cause i have not been ill, i never went about diabetes i went about the change, as im getting to that age well i am already at the age and it was picked up with very low vit d and folic acid, so i was taking a  blood pressure tablet and stomach tablet a day now i take 7 tablets, my biggest problem is finger pricking, tried 5 times before tea still no blood



My partner didn't get it to start off with to be fair but that's because we were together a year before I even told him I was type 1 diabetic. I then gave him a training course of what to do if I ever took a hypo etc so now he understands. I have been testing four or five times a day over last couple of days and my fingers are aching. I don't know whether to try this new meter or not, not keen on having things attached to me. Hope you get blood soon x


----------



## goosey (Apr 25, 2017)

LJC26 x said:


> My partner didn't get it to start off with to be fair but that's because we were together a year before I even told him I was type 1 diabetic. I then gave him a training course of what to do if I ever took a hypo etc so now he understands. I have been testing four or five times a day over last couple of days and my fingers are aching. I don't know whether to try this new meter or not, not keen on having things attached to me. Hope you get blood soon x


I do think he is coming round to it, which he should as his mum was type 1, but as you can see from sig i an also losing weight as need to,  i did, have as does he a very sweet tooth, i cut extra sugar out straight away, had no cake, bisc, sweets, crisps, pastry etc since i was diagnosed, i eat very little potatoes/pasta anyway, i dont drink alcohol, only ever drank sugar free drinks .
But i have just had rice for tea and wanted to see if there was a spike, but will try and get blood in half hr or so and see what the reading is. Also i am not doing separate tea's for us, as there is just us 2 so little does he know as he don't cook he is having lower carbs and slimming meals


----------



## goosey (Apr 25, 2017)

well no blood , grrrrrrrrrrrrr just dont know what to do anymore, wasted 6  lancets and 6 strips again


----------



## trophywench (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Laura

What's done is done and you can't change that so let's forget it and get on with the job in hand instead.  Someone else has said the same as my take on it - worKed out yonks ago I had to keep D happy.  Cos if I don't - it won't allow ME to be happy.  Do I want to be happy?  Yes!  Sooo - tedious though it is - I just have to make myself flippin well do it!

You've said several times that work is when it goes wrong.  Why?  Is it very stressful, are you in 'bad' company there?

Plus have you actually told your clinic you're having difficulty mentally?  I mean there's no shame or great surprise in that happening - and now there's a LOT more psychological help available from D clinics cos they've eventually got their heads round the fact that D is ruddy stressful of itself - and LOTS of people struggle from time to time.  However if you don't say you're having real problems - rather than you just not caring which is obviously to us not the case - how are they going to know?

You've already told us on here more than you've probably thought of telling them!


----------



## sunny sanghera (Apr 25, 2017)

LJC26 x said:


> Oh dear not so good. Are you keeping better now? I have only had one really severe hypo when an ambulance was required, 90% of the time I deal with them myself, a few times my mum has had to help but I live myself now, have done for the last 4 years so need to be careful but my counts have been running that high for that long there would no fear of a hypo
> 
> L x


Am getting there slowly the 2 I had happened within 3 weeks so ambulance came twice in 3 weeks then when I got to hospital the doctor was annoyed I have come back again lol not my fault am trying my best now not to make it a hat trick


----------



## Bloden (Apr 26, 2017)

Hiya, Laura, and welcome. Sorry to hear you've been struggling - I think we all know how that feels, one way or another.  I'm almost 9 years in and I feel I'm only just getting to grips with it all, so don't beat yourself up. It's great that you've joined us.  Have a good nose around and fire away with those questions...


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 26, 2017)

goosey said:


> well no blood , grrrrrrrrrrrrr just dont know what to do anymore, wasted 6  lancets and 6 strips again


Sorry for the delayed response. Not good about blood. Hopefully you managed to get some squeezed out eventually. I had a nightmare with sugars last night, took a corrective doze as was 18.8 and then at 23:45 when going to bed I was 5.2 so had to have a glass of milk and I had a slice of toast I didn't want, worked it out and my novo rapid was probably still working on me so didn't want to hypo through the night, was 8.3 this morning. If only our pancreas still worked and we produced our own  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello and welcome I'm relatively new to the game, so to speak!, but just wanted to let you know you're not alone, my basal was recently changed and I feel back to square one and sometimes bgs all over the place, it really is relentless.


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 26, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> What's done is done and you can't change that so let's forget it and get on with the job in hand instead.  Someone else has said the same as my take on it - worKed out yonks ago I had to keep D happy.  Cos if I don't - it won't allow ME to be happy.  Do I want to be happy?  Yes!  Sooo - tedious though it is - I just have to make myself flippin well do it!
> 
> ...



Hello 

Thanks for the message. I'm trying so hard to make it work but your right its tedious, testing blood glucose, working out carbs, injecting etc etc. I want to be happy and feel I was happier when I wasn't looking after it as it was at the back of my head and I didn't need to think about it but I know the longer I go on doing that, its going to make things much worse for me in the long run.

Work used to be totally fine, until about late last October when my boss took early retirement. I was so happy she got it, however I knew how much it was going to affect our department, with two new computer systems coming in last August, I'm still trying to get my head round about them along with everything else. Then another lady in our office decided she was fed up of the way the department was being run (to be honest I don't blame her) and she resigned which left myself and one other member of admin for a very busy office which the two members of staff that have left have are not going to be replaced. Under pressure 7 hours a day for 5 days a week is not good. The other lady that I am left working with only works 3.5 days a week which leaves me 1.5 days by myself and she also lacks confidence and asks for help and guidance in almost everything she does.

I haven't told my clinic as have only realised how bad it is over the last month or so. I have an appointment with my DSN next month on 19th May. I will try and hold out until then and speak to her, if not I may go and see my own GP. I have been on anti-depressants in the past for different things while trying to control my drinking habits. It used to be when I finished work, I would go to the pub, drink myself into oblivion, go home, have a lot of crap for my dinner and then go to sleep, not remembering if I had injected or not.

Trying to better myself from that though, maybe a wee phone call to my DSN or GP may help.

Regards
L x


----------



## LJC26 x (Apr 26, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hello and welcome I'm relatively new to the game, so to speak!, but just wanted to let you know you're not alone, my basal was recently changed and I feel back to square one and sometimes bgs all over the place, it really is relentless.



Relentless is an understatement sometimes. Im just fed up of it all. My basal changes regularly and seems to take ages for your body to get used to the new doses etc.


----------



## goosey (Apr 26, 2017)

LJC26 x said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. Not good about blood. Hopefully you managed to get some squeezed out eventually. I had a nightmare with sugars last night, took a corrective doze as was 18.8 and then at 23:45 when going to bed I was 5.2 so had to have a glass of milk and I had a slice of toast I didn't want, worked it out and my novo rapid was probably still working on me so didn't want to hypo through the night, was 8.3 this morning. If only our pancreas still worked and we produced our own  x


Thanks not still didnt get any this morning, didnt have time to mess about as i am on holiday and we were going out at 7.15 not been back long , triied was a fail so sat here with a glove on and hand under my leg to make sure it was really warm butttttttttt it worked 5.1


----------



## trophywench (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't quite understand why you aren't getting blood.

Can you adjust the depth of your finger -pricker?  Accu-Chek do one called the FastClix, which goes up in halves from 0.5 to 5.5.  Mine's never been any higher than 1.0 so far.  Are your hands calloused and have you ever thought of using handcream? - they don't all make you pong like a florist's !


----------



## goosey (Apr 27, 2017)

trophywench said:


> I don't quite understand why you aren't getting blood.
> 
> Can you adjust the depth of your finger -pricker?  Accu-Chek do one called the FastClix, which goes up in halves from 0.5 to 5.5.  Mine's never been any higher than 1.0 so far.  Are your hands calloused and have you ever thought of using handcream? - they don't all make you pong like a florist's !


Wish i knew why myself just nothing comes out, i have skinny fingers and they are very boney , i have tried from 3 what DN told me to 7 the highest, but got some last night 
When  go for blood tests they have problems too, there is only 1 place on my arm they get it


----------



## trophywench (Apr 27, 2017)

I noticed the other day, browsing the Friends of St Cross Hospital newsletter that the Phlebotomy clinic has been supplied with a vein visualiser paid for by them, to help em with folk like you.  I imagine they must be expensive hence why they paid for it - but thought what a B good idea.  My mom was exactly the same (though not skinny) but fortunately neither of her daughters inherited it.


----------



## Bryan Osborne (Apr 27, 2017)

I was diagnosed in Jan Type 2. Big shock! lots of Cold Turkey. Have found on here I am among friends most of whom I will never meet. In debt for the tons of help and support. You will I am sure find the same and the confidence to get on the right track. Oz


----------



## goosey (Apr 27, 2017)

trophywench said:


> I noticed the other day, browsing the Friends of St Cross Hospital newsletter that the Phlebotomy clinic has been supplied with a vein visualiser paid for by them, to help em with folk like you.  I imagine they must be expensive hence why they paid for it - but thought what a B good idea.  My mom was exactly the same (though not skinny) but fortunately neither of her daughters inherited it.


Im not skinny far from it, just my hands are and they do have arthritis in them too, failed again this morning will try for before and after tea


----------



## goosey (Apr 27, 2017)

Bryan Osborne said:


> I was diagnosed in Jan Type 2. Big shock! lots of Cold Turkey. Have found on here I am among friends most of whom I will never meet. In debt for the tons of help and support. You will I am sure find the same and the confidence to get on the right track. Oz


Hi and welcome, it is alot to get your head round but sure you will manage


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

